# Scary Fashion



## Karren (Mar 12, 2009)

FabSugar reports that Alexander McQueen is one designer who always manages to be both freaky and fabulous. However, the harsh tone with his Fall collection, for me, veered on the hellish side of freaky. Craftsmanship and wow-factor will never be sacrificed, but these creations were something out of a Matthew Barney feature. It's like that scary movie â€” Hellraiser? â€” you can't look away from but makes your hair stand on end.

Source - Freaky or Fabulous: McQueen's Mental Runway | Alexander McQueen, Freaky or Fabulous, 2009 Paris Fashion Week | FabSugar - Fashion, Shopping &amp; Style

Now that's scarry!!


----------



## Adrienne (Mar 12, 2009)

LOL Very scary!


----------



## Johnnie (Mar 12, 2009)

**shakes head** Weird!


----------



## Lucy (Mar 12, 2009)

i think its just the big red square lips that makes it weird...


----------



## McRubel (Mar 12, 2009)

Their mouths are just creepy!


----------



## bCreative (Mar 12, 2009)

Um.....weird.


----------



## magneticheart (Mar 12, 2009)

I have to admit, if I was a fashion designer I'd be really cruel and just try and make the weirdest most hideous things possible just to see if the fashion snobs lapped it up and raved about it even though it was crap


----------



## Anjel. (Mar 12, 2009)

dude, like wtf was this man thinking!

I can imagine the makeup alone being aight, but matched with the clothing, hell tha **** no.

But I try to block that makeup out and I see a wearable garment maybe not the last one, but I see something.

I would've been laughing my ass off if I was sitting in the crowd.


----------



## HairEgo (Mar 12, 2009)

Pssssssh...I have all three of those outfits...they are totally practical....I mean completely appropriate for my evreyday life...especially the full body armour one....no one messes with me when I rock that outfit! :S lol


----------



## Ozee (Mar 12, 2009)

Originally Posted by *HairEgo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Pssssssh...I have all three of those outfits...they are totally practical....I mean completely appropriate for my evreyday life...especially the full body armour one....no one messes with me when I rock that outfit! :S lol Yeah i've been meaning to ask can I borrow the one with white headress...I have a wedding to go to and i think that is totally me.....



OH MY LORD... gotta admit though, very creative but the actual mermaid dress is pretty alright. Minus the body armour.


----------



## HairEgo (Mar 12, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Ozee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yeah i've been meaning to ask can I borrow the one with white headress...I have a wedding to go to and i think that is totally me..... You cant wear white...only the bride can! Geez....but you can totally borrow the black one....and really, I know it looks uncomfortable, but the fabric around the neck doesnt strangle nearly as much as I thought it would!


----------



## Ozee (Mar 12, 2009)

dang it.....

a bit of strangulation never hurt anyone.


----------



## fawp (Mar 12, 2009)

I could imagine these outfits in a Star Wars movie.


----------



## HairEgo (Mar 12, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Ozee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif dang it.....
a bit of strangulation never hurt anyone.

Not to worry....the octo-arm piece of the outfit is adjustable....you can pick your pain level



I told you, it's very very practical...frankly I dont know why other people arent jumpin on this bandwagon...the world could use more classic pieces like these!


----------



## Roxie (Mar 13, 2009)

I honestly don't know what to say that no one else hasn't already said...


----------



## Bec688 (Mar 13, 2009)

Weird yes, though interesting to look at. I did textiles at school and fashion shows was all we ever watched during class whilst designing, talk about inspriration!


----------



## Darla (Mar 13, 2009)

that second one looks like she has growths on her arms!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Mar 16, 2009)

It's like being in a horror movie! lol! Did the models attack?


----------



## Kasia (Apr 2, 2009)

it's werid and scary;/


----------



## venus in furs (Apr 7, 2009)

Haha, crazy stuff! Love it! The top outlandish designers like McQueen, Viktor &amp; Rolf etc they always try and put on a big, over the top show to entertain. High Couture for ya! They don't care though as they view fashion mainly as an art form to express themselves. This is also how fashion evolves, as details and ideas from these creations will get filtered and watered down into high street clothes and become the new trends everyone wants to wear!

I would so wear the first dress though, maybe sans the hat!!


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 7, 2009)

interesting... but not wearable!


----------



## Xexuxa (Apr 10, 2009)

I think the dress in the middle would be pretty without the armor!


----------



## gommiebears (Apr 12, 2009)

I find the makeup more disturbing than the outfit itself. I see someone went over the natural lip line.


----------

